# Pregnant jenny not bagging up much...opinions?



## GlacierRidge

Her breeding dates were Aug 30-Sept 4, 2007. She was confirmed via ultrasound at 60 days. She's obviously pregnant! She's had several foals in the past, but this is my first experience with a donkey foal....or mini for that matter. We've not had a foal born here (QH) in three years, so I'm a little out of practice! Of course, I'm an eager, impatient "mom" waiting for my girl to foal!

Her bag has not filled out much. Maybe she will be one of these who doesn't bag up until right before or right after she foals? How common is this? Or maybe I'm just too impatient waiting! She is stalled at night now, and I have my barn cam set up, but I am not camping out in front of it yet, or making checks, as I don't think we're at that point yet. But it may be that I'm way out of practice, and not sure what I'm looking for.

These photos are actually from Tuesday....I can take more tomorow. Her hip bones are actually more prominent now. I do have one photo from today, I actually took it from in the house.....but she was walking like she was on a mission! I'll include it here as well. You can't really tell in that pic...but she's more sunken in under those hip bones.... but she doesn't have the big "V" shape...but maybe it may not get as prominent as I'm used to in my QH mares?

Thanks!

Angie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

From the 2nd pic it does look like her vulva is starting to get longer...a good sign.



and on pic 3 it looks like she is dropping...another good sign



Not all jennys will bag up BEFORE they give birth, some will first bag immediately after they do, and others will just very shortly before. Does she feel relaxed? (tail etc) How is she eating? Most will quit eating or eat very little right before giving birth. Now..take a deep breath and relax, soon you will be a proud new "mommy" and we will want baby pics!


----------



## GlacierRidge

Thank you! I was hoping someone might give me an opinion! It feels like I've never been on marewatch before! LOL....well, never been on "donkeywatch" before! She's really got the "jello" thing going in her rump area.....and her tail is pretty limp usually, although occasionally she does show me some resistance when I lift it. Her appetite is normal, no change there yet.

She is acting a bit strange tonight, however....I have her on my barn camera, and she is constantly swishing her tail. This is new. I just got in from cleaning up a few poop piles and checking on her (she's pooping more than normal tonight, but they are normal stools), and there are no flies. But she's got that tail going 100 miles an hour. My other donkey is in a stall right next to her....no tail swishing from her at all. I don't know if this is a discomfort/aggitation thing...

Another thing with my pregnant girl, neither my husband or my self have EVER seen her lay down in her stall. She lays down outside during the day, but she's never had any shavings on her, nor have I seen any flat areas showing she's laid there. She is not nervous in the stall at all, in fact she knows when it's time to come in and she's ready! But she's also ready to go out in the morning. She's got plenty of bedding in there (straw now)....it's an extra large stall for her size (10 x 20) and her buddy is right next to her...she can see, and touch noses with her, she doesn't seem to have a care in the world. She just doesn't seem to lay down in the stall at all. But by morning she's pacing to go out...if I'm not on time!

Anyway....this excessive tail swishing is new....and constant. Not sure if this is just a discomfort thing.... she's eating fine....acting fine otherwise.

I took more pics today, but I really don't see much change from Tuesday's pics.... just hoping to catch the birth! At least on camera! I'll definitely watch her eating habits!

Thanks!

Angie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

The tail swishing can be a sign of impending labor, or "baby" moving around alot and getting into position. When you look at her from the back does she seem like she has narrowed down any? You know..



not that big round rolly poly look, but "somewhat" slimmer"? Mine have always swished there tails alot just a day or two before foaling. The "jello" thing is a good sign too. Once mine completely relax ( to the point of where you could really flip there tails around) I have always had a foal within one week. I'll be checking in more on the forum for baby watch pictures. Do you have a equipage? (or something similiar) Ohhhh....one other thing...I dont know if you have any guard donkeys, but my Ella..will bray up a storm, if any of my mares or donks lay down outside in the lot, and start to go into hard labor. She beats my equipage! But, I think you said yours in stalled right?


----------



## GlacierRidge

Nope, she's still as round as can be from the sides! I don't have an Equipage or anything like that....all I have to go on is what I see.... I did set my alarm a couple times overnight to check the barn cam.....that tail seemed to keep swishing all night long. She rolls a lot during the day, but she's been doing that for a couple weeks (when she's turned outside). She's still eating well.... gee, I'd love to borrow your "equipage donkey" for a while! Wouldn't it be great if my other one decided to do that too! LOL I could listen on the camera for her!

Angie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

Too bad your not alot closer.



Believe me you wouldnt need to watch your camera to hear Ella bray..I swear she wakes up the neighborhood, when she lets lose in the middle of the night, if a bear comes around






I have been told by a neighbor about 3/4mile from me..they know when the bear are around..thanks to my donkeys, and then he watches (he has calves) and sure enough out of the woods comes the bear..and crosses the hiway to his side. Got to love those loud mouth donkeys! If she is still as round as can be ..the baby isnt into birthing position just yet, but that can go really fast too. The first foal I had born here..I didnt think my maiden jenny was ever going to have it..I kept her in a stall under the camera for almost 2 weeks, she was HUGE. Just left her out for a little bit every day. Then when I thought everything was a YES..I kept her stalled again, nothing for 6 days. Turned her out and within minutes she went down. She had her baby outside, and gave up after 2 pushes, so I had to deliver that one. Donkeys have a very low pain tolerance..and Ellas must of been exceptionally low.



She was a great Mom.


----------



## GlacierRidge

Thought I'd update for you MeadowRidge, there's been a change in her bag today....quite all of a sudden! Filling up towards the top, feels hard...it's an obvious change! Still round as can be...... I appreciate your input. Probably a pretty busy time!


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch

How she doing today? Can't wait to see your baby pictures!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

Hi Angie, thanks for the update. If her bag is changing FAST...keep a eye on her...lol.. Bags are not always the "best" indicators of foaling, but they sure can help. Have you noticed anything with her eating habits or if the baby is inposition yet? BTY~~ just noticed you have a B&G...I have one too, right along with a Catalina macaw, a severa macaw, and a Mealy Amazon. So, needless to say...I dont have a quiet house!



We also have 72 gal saltwater/reef aquarium and a 65 gal goldfish aquarium, but at least they are quiet.


----------



## GlacierRidge

Nope, not a fast change, just a noticable one! It went from flabby to hard...but just on top...it hasn't changed much since yesterday...but it has gotten to the point now that when she moves one of her legs...it's "molded" in shape...if you know what I mean. It was just flabby before! I took some pics of her this evening......a week later than the pics above... since I see her every day, I may not notice as much...but I do notice her belly is dropping a little...or maybe just wishful thinking! Still eating like a donkey, and still round as can be....






























She is more round than that front shot shows....I couldn't get a good front or back shot of her, because she kept either following me, or turning around to come to me....but she's still quite round from the front and back yet....

Angie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

Belly is definitely dropping. Nipples still look like they are straight...need those to fill out and point outward



Now, you will need to watch those niples on her..once they fill out ....









I just know one of these mornings I will wake up and see baby pics posted. Corinne


----------



## GlacierRidge

Bag was quite hard this morning....teats still have some filling out to do yet.... didn't realize she would bag up quite so fast! My mares were much more gradual! And started like a month before their due date! You can see she's still pretty WIDE!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

Bags can go from empty to fill overnight, or in a matter of just a few hours. Once the nipples have filled up and pointing outward..you know baby is going to arrive soon.


----------



## RJRMINIS

I keep expecting to see a baby anyday!!!!!!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

Me too, Michele


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch

Baby Donk yet?


----------



## GlacierRidge

Nope! Nothing yet! Will take new pics tomorrow. If anything...for myself....to compare with the last ones (and for future reference! She's still round as can be, but her bag is quite full, her teats are filling out!

Angie


----------



## GlacierRidge

I just went out for a "barn check" and took my camera with me. Her teats are "flabby" again (comes and goes)...her milk is still very watery. She is difficult to take pics of in that stall because she keeps following me around, so I have to snap QUICK! I'll still take some better ones tomorrow...... she's more round looking than that front shot shows. Since when are cameras so slimming??! LOL


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch

She sure is a pretty donkey...hope all goes well and soon



I am anxious so can only imagine how anxious you are


----------



## GlacierRidge

I'm just hoping she foals before school starts so we will be able to get some good nights' sleep! I can only assume once that bag and teats stay full all the time it'll only be a short while.....(school starts a week from this Tuesday). For now...she's in the stage where her bag is quite full/tight in the morning, and loosens up during the daytime. I am checking on her (camera) at night....but not sleeping in front of it! I figure I'll know when it's time!

My last mare went two weeks overdue. I spent three weeks sleeping in front of that camera, only to have her foal at 7:30am, during morning chores! (three years ago)

Angie


----------



## GlacierRidge

No baby yet. I took pics and was going to get them on the computer and post them, but we ended up with a family emergency with a tragic outcome while I was loading the pics on the computer....so I'll do it when I get a chance.

Angie


----------

